# First Time Bikepacking - Blue Ridge Mountains - Trek Farley & RSD Mayor



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

Eddie and I went on our first bikepacking adventure. It was an awesome experience to simplify life, living off of what could be carried on fat bikes. We learned a thing or two about bikepacking and ourselves.

Sharing Day 1 of 3 - Jay


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

Sharing Day 2 of 3 - Jay


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Awesome videos, Makes me want do some bikepacking. Looking forward to you next video


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

That looked like a lot of hiking. Either that or being on foot is much easier to get footage and so a lot of the footage is when hiking. Nice job. 
I this recent? I remember moral mushrooms being a spring thing.


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

@Bacon Fat: Thanks. I hope you give it a try!

@PierreR: There was a quite a bit of hiking Day 1, more than I anticipated. The vast majority of Day 2 and 3 were riding. We went on this trip in the spring. - Jay


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

Really nice cuts and editing. Great job.

eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

ericzamora said:


> Really nice cuts and editing. Great job.
> 
> eric/fresno, ca.


Thanks for the feedback Eric! Day 3 of 3 upcoming .


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice job! Looking forward to chapter 3.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm enjoying this.
Your vid makes it look like what it is. Not more. Not less.
:thumbsup:

-F


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Nice job! Looking forward to chapter 3.





Fleas said:


> I'm enjoying this.
> Your vid makes it look like what it is. Not more. Not less.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> -F


Thank you for the input! @Fleas - that's the exact balance we were trying to strike, I'm glad you felt we hit the mark. - Jay


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

Sharing Day 3 of 3 - Jay


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice videos - I stumbled across them a week or so ago. Well done.

So help those of us preparing for Bikepack trip #1.
Can you tell us a couple things you got right - and a couple things you got wrong?
Any tips (gear or otherwise) appreciated.


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

CObikeman said:


> Nice videos - I stumbled across them a week or so ago. Well done.
> 
> So help those of us preparing for Bikepack trip #1.
> Can you tell us a couple things you got right - and a couple things you got wrong?
> Any tips (gear or otherwise) appreciated.


CObikeman - that's a good question. Jay and I plan to create some videos on exactly those topics.

We're both veteran backpackers, so there wasn't much to learn regarding the stuff we needed to take to subsist for 3 days on the trail. I'd say that we got a lot of that right (dressing in layers, having rain protection, extra socks, etc.)

The things I learned were like keeping the heaviest weight low on the bike. I'm still figuring some things out there because my bike is still way too top heavy.

That's what I have off the top of my head at 6am 

We've done 2 trips now (look for the second video set in a month or so) - with 3 more already planned for 2021. Jay and I will put our heads together and have something more detailed soon! - Eddie


----------



## guerillamahn (Nov 29, 2020)

SimplyMountainBiking said:


> Sharing Day 3 of 3 - Jay


Awesome, good job


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

@guerillamahn - thank you! Working on editing our 2nd trip now. Hope to share it in the coming weeks. - Jay


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

@CObikeman - We put together a quick video on lessons learned from our first trip if you are interested - Jay


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

I came across your vids last week and now I'm trying to decide which bike in the stable will be going on our first bike packing trip this year. My good friend is all in as well.......just another way to socially distance with a bike !!!

I have done some long day trips into remote streams to fly fish on my fat bike but this will be another step forward.

Going through bag selection and gear selection.

Fun stuff. Nice job on the videos......felt like a ride with my friends, no over the top YouTuber fake "stoke" and non-stop highlights that hide the realities of the low points and slogs involved with an epic ride.


----------



## SimplyMountainBiking (Sep 18, 2020)

River19 said:


> I came across your vids last week and now I'm trying to decide which bike in the stable will be going on our first bike packing trip this year. My good friend is all in as well.......just another way to socially distance with a bike !!!
> 
> I have done some long day trips into remote streams to fly fish on my fat bike but this will be another step forward.
> 
> ...


We love traveling on fat bikes! Let us know if that's how you decide to roll! We try to keep it real, we're documenting these trips for our own enjoyment as much as we are to share - glad to hear you enjoyed them. - Jay


----------

